# Plumber/operater



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

For all the plumbers taht have operated a track hoe. This is pretty cool in my book. I just kept thinking what a bad time for a hydraulic hose to go bad.
http://www.youtube.com/v/RobaJKGMMiE...embedded&fs=1


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

link no work


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

wow that guy is a natural, the skills he has are mindblowing


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea I guess you wouldn't want a line to blow when your doing that...:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

pssh. I could do that. I scratched someone's back with a bucket with no teeth. I think it was little Walt's.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I take money from people showing them how to pick up a coin from a cement floor with a fork lift...:laughing:

I'll stick with that...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I take money from people showing them how to pick up a coin from a cement floor with a fork lift...:laughing:
> 
> I'll stick with that...


 
I heard people doing that but never seen it done. Whats the trick? or is it a secret?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Secret Trick...:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I guess I should have looked instead of asking. I still can't figure this new google program I have. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well it used to be a secret trick...

Before google and you tube started cutting into my income from it...:laughing:


----------

